# heater for fluval



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

hey

bought a fluval spec 5 gallon as it was on sale for 47bucks, ive got it set up now but it doesnt come with a heater,so for now i just put the 50 watt heater that i got with my 14 gallon aqueon tank in it..

my betta is in the tank now and seems to be happy

only problem for me is the heater i have in wont fit into the back compartment where the pump and filter is housed,so i have it inside the main compartment of the tank with the wire going out over the top of the tank,which means the lid does not fit snuggly on now..


ive been lookin up the fluval edge 25 watt heater for 20 bucks on amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Edge-2...TF8&qid=1353821544&sr=8-1&keywords=fluval+25w

it looks like it will fit snuggly into the back compartment where its supposed to go but it seems to get alot of bad reviews though regarding it not having an adjustable thermostat or it only keeping the temperature a few degrees higher than your ambient room temperature..

does anyone know of any other heaters that will fit into this thin slot at the back of the fluval spec tank or do i just have to use this fluval brand heater and hope the temperatures doesnt changes too drastically in the house from day to day


----------



## TheMCP (Nov 10, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> it seems to get alot of bad reviews though regarding it not having an adjustable thermostat or it only keeping the temperature a few degrees higher than your ambient room temperature...


I have the 10 watt version of that heater. It's okay. I tried it on my 5 gallon, and the 10 watt just can't keep up with that volume of water... but I think the 25 watt should be okay with 5 gallons. (I have a 25 watt heater that handles my 5 gallon tank fine.) I presently have the 10 watt on a 1.5 gallon tank I have one of my bettas in, and it is keeping the water warm and the fish seems healthy and happy. 

If what you care about is that it be adjustable, it's not a good choice. (Mine seems pre-set at 77 by the way.) If you think "close enough" is close enough, and you want a heater with that form factor, it seems pretty okay to me.

Oh, and that model is also sold under the Marina brand name if you want to shop around.


----------

